# Color of sesame chicken sauce



## larry_stewart (Oct 3, 2009)

What gives the sauce for sesame chicken that funky reddish color ??

And what do they use as a sweetener for this sauce in the chinese restaurants?

Just curious,

larry


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> What gives the sauce for sesame chicken that funky reddish color ??
> 
> And what do they use as a sweetener for this sauce in the chinese restaurants?
> 
> ...




It's not red where I order it.  It's usually sweetened with sugar.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 4, 2009)

here it is a very unnatural red color ( not like ketchup) 
and with a sweet / salty taste.  Im assuming the saltiness is from soy sauce, the sweet could be sugar too.  But the color is what completely throws me,


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 4, 2009)

You might find this interesting/helpful:
Sesame Chicken


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 4, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> here it is a very unnatural red color ( not like ketchup)
> and with a sweet / salty taste. Im assuming the saltiness is from soy sauce, the sweet could be sugar too. But the color is what completely throws me,


 
I have not tried this but I hear that if you cook the brown sugar on med to med high heat for a long time it will give that color. The sweetness usually come from sugar and honey or pineapple juice. Depending upon the cook ketchup can also used as a shortcut.


----------



## ChefToddMohr (Oct 4, 2009)

In the procedures I've practiced for Sesame Chicken, it's Hoisin Sauce that gives the slightly reddish color.  You can purchase hoisin at your local grocery.

While your at it, stock your pantry with all kinds of international flavors so you can create your own recipes.  Buy hoisin, oyster sauce, wasabi powder, Indian Tikka Masala, Salsa, Samosa Chutney, etc.  That way, with a basic saute method, you can then add any flavor profile you'd like.


----------



## Claire (Oct 5, 2009)

Most of the Asian women I've known actually use ketchup.  If I wanted that color, and some thickness to the sauce, I'd probably use a spoon or so of tomato paste to thicken and give the color, plus it has some sugar.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2009)

Claire said:


> Most of the Asian women I've known actually use ketchup...




Not surprising.  Ketchup is an Asian invention and a regular part of everyday cooking in some countries.


----------



## jabbur (Oct 5, 2009)

I've not made sesame chicken but my sweet and sour sauce has a bright red color that comes from tomato paste and pineapple juice.  I would guess sesame chicken sauce would be similar.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it this color? 

YouTube - Chinese Sesame Chicken Recipe


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 5, 2009)

That very well could be it.  Ill have to give it a go and compare what i ate this past weekend.  Now I just have to land a good Hot and sour soup recipe ( like the one I get from this same restaurant) and Ill be set.

larry


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2009)

*Traditional Szechuan-Style Hot and Sour Soup*​ 
  ½ Lb     Pork, julienned 
1 tsp    Sesame Oil 
1 tsp     Soy Sauce
1 tsp     Cornstarch 
  1 C       Bamboo Shoots, julienned
½ C      Dried Wood Ear Mushrooms 
2 Tb    Peanut Oil
4          Dried Chiles, chopped 
1 Tb      Ginger, minced
8 C       Chicken Stock 
1 tsp     Sugar
    ¼ C         Lily Buds (golden needles)
TT          Salt and White Pepper
2             Eggs lightly beaten 
2 Tb         Cornstarch
¼ Lb        Firm Tofu, diced
  4 Tb         Rice Vinegar
  2 Tb         Black Vinegar 
  2 Tb         Soy Sauce
  1½ tsp    Sesame Oil
¼ C        Scallions, chopped 
2 Tb         Cilantro, Minced 

 Combine the pork with the sesame oil, soy sauce, and cornstarch.  Marinate for 30 minutes.

Soak the bamboo shoots in water for 30 minutes, then julienne.  

  Re-hydrate and julienne the wood ears.

  In a 4-quart saucepan, add the oil and sear the pork, stirring quickly then remove the pork from the pan and set it aside.

  Add the chiles and ginger, and stir.

  Add the stock, sugar, lily buds, bamboo shoots and wood ears and bring to a boil.  Season.   Simmer for 20 minutes.

  While the soup is boiling, drizzle in the egg to form ribbons.  A slower, thin drizzle will make thinner, more delicate ribbons.

  Make a cornstarch and water slurry and stir it into the soup stirring constantly. 

  Add the pork and tofu and season to taste.

  *Add the vinegar, soy, sesame oil, scallions and cilantro and check for seasoning. 

  Serve immediately.

  *Note:  If you make the soup ahead of time, skip the last step and refrigerate the soup.  Reheat the soup just before serving then complete the last step.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 5, 2009)

It's no elaborate mystery. The reddish tint comes from Hoisin sauce.


----------

